# Apps



## MLH205 (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone know good apps for learning the bones, muscles, etc?


----------



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

Anatomy Atlas is best app for android to see muscles and bones etc... But required high ram and memory to run it smoothly moreover you need to buy this app. Once try to search it from torrent may you find it free there...


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

MyPGMEE is the best app for PG medical entrance exam preparation. You can download this app from play store.


----------



## MLH205 (Feb 17, 2015)

I need to specify that I have an iPhone. Will the above-mentioned apps work on it? I have a Mac and a Windows laptop, what about those? The disks that come with the textbooks that are supposed to help with review are not typically very useful. Also, does anyone use SmartDraw to help with labeling? I'm wondering if it's worth buying.


----------

